# May be early salt?



## GuntherHess (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been selling off my mothers open salt collection. She has altzhiemers so the money goes to my sister for her care. Most of the salts are late 19th century/ early 20th as expected.  I was looking at this one and it looks like it may be an earlier item. Maybe some of the early glass experts could confirm or dispell this idea.
 Sadly, its pretty beat up. Thanks for looking.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 7, 2009)

bottom..


----------



## woody (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pictures, Matt.
 What brand and model camera do you use?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 7, 2009)

Recenty changed to an 8.1Mpixel Sony CyberShot when my last Canon PowerShot died. When you are shooting indoors under a lamp photo editing software seems just as important as the camera. Or maybe I just dont know how to use the camera correctly[]


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, a good early one alright.  My sense is 1830-1850.  Looks to me that the bowl and the base are attached by a wafer.  If so, you would not see a mold seam crossing the wafer...


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, looks like an applied disc between the top and bottom.  Would this be flint or lead glass?


----------



## kungfufighter (Jan 7, 2009)

Most use the two terms interchangeably so yes, it is likely so-called flint glass with lead content.  When held delicately at the base it should produce a bell tone when tapped at the rim of the bowl.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 7, 2009)

Its Wistarburge!


----------



## David E (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi looks to be a master salt, but would like to have in in hand to tell for sure. Well we know it's EAPG, can't tell by just looking, except as stated the ringing also it would feel heavy. If you had a cermancidle(sp) lamp, then once you put it under the light it would turn blue but would not stay blue or change at all if leaded.So many diferent patterns and varients to look up so I would just guess that is waffle pattern.
 David E


----------

